# Εξελληνισμός εκλατινισμένων κύριων ονομάτων



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2009)

Παλιότερα (και επί πολλούς αιώνες) ήταν κανόνας να εξελληνίζονται τα κύρια ονόματα, κι έτσι έγινε ο Μπάιρον _Βύρων_ και ο Άιζακ Νιούτον_ Ισαάκ Νεύτων_, μεταξύ (πολλών) άλλων. Εξελληνισμένα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν (και συνεχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούνται) ήδη τα ονόματα των αρχαίων Ρωμαίων, αλλά εκεί τα πράγματα ήταν ευκολότερα (το -us έγινε -ος, το -a έγινε -ας κ.ο.κ.). Παράλληλα, πολλοί λόγιοι του Μεσαίωνα εκλατίνιζαν το όνομά τους, και με αυτή τη μορφή του ονόματός τους έγιναν τελικά γνωστοί: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Latinized_names

Η ερώτησή μου (στο γενικό της μέρος) είναι σε ποιο βαθμό και με ποιους κανόνες εξελληνίζουμε το εκλατινισμένο αυτό όνομα. Ακολουθείται _απαρέγκλιτα_ κάποιου είδους μεταβατική ιδιότητα (δηλ. αν ο λόγιος το εκλατίνισε σε Χ, αυτό το Χ στη συνέχεια θα εξελληνιστεί όπως θα εξελληνιζόταν αν επρόκειτο για αρχαίο Ρωμαίο) ή όχι;


Η ερώτησή μου (στο ειδικό της μέρος) αφορά τον Georg Agricola. Παρακαλώ επιλέξτε:
Γεώργιος Αγρικόλας
Γκέοργκ Αγκρίκολα
άλλο (αναλύστε)
Η δική μου επιλογή είναι το (1). Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 12, 2009)

Ζαζ, μάλλον συμφωνώ μαζί σου, τουλάχιστον ως προς τον Αγρικόλα. Αλλά δεν το έχω προσέξει όλα τα βικιπαιδικά ένα προς ένα, ίσως υπάρχουν κι εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 13, 2009)

Τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα από όσο φαίνονται, γιατί δεν έχουμε απλό εκλατινισμό αλλά μετάφραση του επωνύμου στα λατινικά. Από αυτήν την άποψη η λύση 1. είναι λίγο ερμαφρόδιτη: εξελληνίζει ως προς την κατάληξη, αλλά χάνει τη μετάφραση ( à propos για ποιό λόγο τονισμός στην παραλήγουσα; η προπαραλήγουσα θα ήταν και πιο εύηχη και μάλλον πιο ταιριαστή στη λατινική προφορά). Θα ταίριαζε άραγε μια κατασκευή του είδους Γεώργιος ο Αγροτικός; Δεν είμαι βέβαιος, αλλά δεν την απορρίπτω κιόλας. Αναρωτιέμαι αν στο παρελθόν υπήρξε κάποια απόδοση του ονόματος στα ελληνικά. Όποιος ξέρει κάτι ας μας διαφωτίσει, παρακαλώ. Το 2. θα το απέρριπτα ασυζητητί: αν είναι να μπει στα γερμανικά, ας μπει το Georg Bauer. Επομένως, ως συντηρητική προσωρινή λύση θα έβαζα "Γεώργιος Αγκρίκολα" και θα περίμενα κάποιο καλύτερο εύρημα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2009)

Αναφορικά με το ότι το Agricola το υιοθετούσαν οι Γερμανοί κατά το Μεσαίωνα μεταφράζοντας τα γερμανικά επώνυμα Bauer, Schneider, Schnitter, Hausmann, Huusman, Huysman και Huysmein (κι όχι μεταγράφοντας ένα επώνυμο μη λατινικού αλφαβήτου, έστω και αλλαγμένο, στο λατινικό αλφάβητο — όπως συνέβαινε με τους Άραβες): Εδώ μιλάμε για εκλατινισμό (latinisation) και όχι για μεταγραφή στο λατινικό αλφάβητο (romanisation). http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2446 Το ερώτημα που θέτετε, βέβαια, παραμένει ενδιαφέρον και με βασάνισε κι εμένα, και τώρα είναι ευκαιρία να επιχειρήσουμε να το απαντήσουμε εδώ.
Το γνωρίζω ότι το _Αγρίκολας_ είναι πιο εύηχο από το _Αγρικόλας_, και πιο ταιριαστό στη λατινική προφορά, αλλά παρατήρησα ότι έχει καθιερωθεί το δεύτερο για τον Γναίο Ιούλιο Αγρικόλα (που 'ναι και ο πιο γνωστός αρχαίος Ρωμαίος με αυτό το όνομα) κι επομένως θεώρησα αναγκαίο να το υιοθετήσω κι εγώ. Αγρίκολας: 2 ευρήματα (το ίδιο κείμενο), Αγρικόλας: 95 ευρήματα. Α, και να μην ξεχνούμε και τον δικό μας sarant (http://www.sarantakos.com/language/apantrop.html) — οπότε είπα να μην του πάω κόντρα και με πάρουν τα sarantα κύματα (και ποιος με σώζει μετά)!
Οι αποδόσεις στην ελληνική (ως συνήθως) ποικίλλουν — θα πρέπει να μας τις σουμάρει κάποια στιγμή ο nickel.
Η δεύτερη επιλογή δεν είναι γερμανικά, είναι λατινικά που απλώς μεταγράφονται στην ελληνική χωρίς να εξελληνίζονται. Έτσι, εκλατινισμένο, το ήθελε ο άνθρωπος το όνομά του, κι έτσι μοναχά το χρησιμοποιούσε στα έργα του.
Ερώτηση-μπόνους: Και τι γίνεται με τον Avempace; Μεταγράφεται ή έχει εξελληνιστεί κατά το παρελθόν;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Στον Avempace το ερώτημα είναι: _Αβεμπάσε_ κατά Δρανδάκη ή _Αβεμπάτσε_ κατά Πάπυρο;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> [*]Η δεύτερη επιλογή δεν είναι γερμανικά, είναι λατινικά που απλώς μεταγράφονται στην ελληνική χωρίς να εξελληνίζονται. Έτσι, εκλατινισμένο, το ήθελε ο άνθρωπος το όνομά του, κι έτσι μοναχά το χρησιμοποιούσε στα έργα του



Συγγνώμη, που επιμένω, αλλά η επιλογή 2. Γκέοργκ Αγκρίκολα, δεν είναι λατινικά, είναι ένα γερμανικό όνομα και ένα λατινικό επώνυμο. Ειδάλλως θα ήταν "Georgius Agricola"΄, όπως προκύπτει κι από την παραπομπή στη Βίκυ. 

Για τον Avempace, ο Θεός να μας βοηθήσει !


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Για τον Avempace, ο Θεός να μας βοηθήσει !



Αύριο θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2009)

@Rogerius: Έχετε δίκιο, μέα κούλπα απ' την πολλή φόρα.

@nickel: Νίκελ, θεέ, πάρε την ΠΑΕ!


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> @Rogerius: Έχετε δίκιο, μέα κούλπα απ' την πολλή φόρα.



Αυτός ο πληθυντικός με τσάκισε. Τόσο πολύ γέρασα, άραγε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2009)

Ναι, Ζαζ. Ρογήρος είναι ο άνθρωπος, όχι Ρογέρος!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Αυτός ο πληθυντικός με τσάκισε. Τόσο πολύ γέρασα, άραγε;


 


nickel said:


> Ναι, Ζαζ. Ρογήρος είναι ο άνθρωπος, όχι Ρογέρος!


 
Καλά ντε, δεν τον είπαμε και Ρωγήρο!


----------

